# US and Canadian same-sex couple



## kellbell (Aug 31, 2009)

Would it be easier/less complicated for me, a Canadian, move to the state, or my fiancee to move to Canada?
We are a same-sex couple, going to get married. We don't know where to live or what to do to start our life together.
The marriage itself isn't an issue,,, I'm more concerned about work permits, greencards, living together legally.

please help!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kellbell said:


> Would it be easier/less complicated for me, a Canadian, move to the state, or my fiancee to move to Canada?
> We are a same-sex couple, going to get married. We don't know where to live or what to do to start our life together.
> The marriage itself isn't an issue,,, I'm more concerned about work permits, greencards, living together legally.
> 
> please help!


You don't say what State you would move to. Is that State welcoming to same- sex couples/marriages? As you probably know Canada allows same-sex marriage and for the most part it is not an issue in Canada's major cities. Which of you has the better job? Can that job be easily found in the other's territory? Keep in mind Canada has universal healthcare but that may not be of concern to either of you. As a Canadian, and if you are in an at least one-year relationship, your partner can be sponsored under the Spousal Permit Visa but I don't know if the same applies south of the border.


----------



## kellbell (Aug 31, 2009)

*to Auld*

She lives in Arizona (not gay friendly), i'm in Ontario.
We both have good careers and could get another job.
I'm so confused because there are so many costs and forms...
Which country is more immigrant friendly?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kellbell said:


> She lives in Arizona (not gay friendly), i'm in Ontario.
> We both have good careers and could get another job.
> I'm so confused because there are so many costs and forms...
> Which country is more immigrant friendly?


Given that you do not live together you cannot sponsor her into Canada under the spousal programme. You would require to marry and prove it was not a Marriage of Convenience. I believe Canada to be more immigrant friendly, at least that's what UK expats think. No matter which way you go (Canada to USA or vice versa) there will be costs and a lot of forms.


----------

